# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Can't find Josh's Frogs

## Josh

Up until a couple of weeks ago, I could easily find Josh's frogs, but it seems that every time I try to find it now, it can't be found, no matter which search engine I'm using. Is anyone else having this issue, or is it just me? Josh's Frogs - Largest online herps feeders and reptile supplies store

----------


## Brian

What keywords are you putting in?

----------


## Paul

You have the link right in your post. If the search engines aren't working it should be any number of issues on your PC. Try going to google and typing "Joshs Frogs" and it should be the top hit. If it isn't than check to make sure you are actually on google and some spyware or adaware hasn't redirected you to a fake search engine blackhole. 

Good luck.

----------


## Josh

I don't know what was going wrong, but I just typed it in and it worked.  :Confused:  Weird

----------


## Josh

I think they were updating, because I see a lot of new things on the website.

----------

